# E & S Raceway



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Well I finally started working on my track. Used a 36x80 hollow door as the base added a few pieces of 1x6's and a 1x4 and 5 hinges and 40 minutes of work to give me this.



















Spent all day trying different layouts, I think this is the one I am going to go with.



















Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty cool 0, you gonna landscape it too?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks Great :thumbsup:

Keep Posting pictures of your progress


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Omega you came up with a Super Neat hinge mount idea...very neat!!

That layout looks great & bet you have lots of fun run time on it!. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...slot on...zilla


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

You should rig it up so that you control the cars speed by how fast you can beat those RockBand drums. :hat:

Seriously though, nice layout.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

alpink said:


> pretty cool 0, you gonna landscape it too?


That's the plan. First I need to clean each track piece. The track is the old snap loc AFX. I think I may switch to the new Tomy track so I can get the dual power packs so each lane will have its on power.

Any body know a good place to buy the new track?

Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Please oh please let NCPhobbies have them in stock....PLEASE!!!!*

I've been buying some Tomy Track off of E-Pay here and there at good prices. 

Am sticking with NEW track as you just don't know what the USED track might end up looking like?

I just ordered 2 Tomy Dual Power Pack terminal tracks from NCPhobbies.com over the weekend. 
They are not here yet and am crossing my fingers that they are NOT OUT?? 
Tried to call and just got a answering machine...DOH:freak:
So......I pushed the button and ordered 2 of them. 

Will let you know if they show up...I see they still have them on their web page (with no picture).

http://www.ncphobbies.com/track-1/64-tomy/tomy-track-terminal-dual-powr-pak-slot-cars/afx8998/

I've talked to Dave at Dave's H.O. Raceway and he has been out of these for a while.

Checked E-Pay and found none for sale there either.

Sounds like this is a hard piece of track to get right now.

I have one of these dual power terminal tracks for my 2 lane that got picked up last year and love it. 

Bob...Stay Tuned...zilla


----------



## RacerK86 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Nice Track Omega*

Just a pointer. It looks like you have old Tyco track you are using. You will probably need a jumper for every 10-15 track joints you have there. I tried setting up a 4x8 for my kids about 6 months ago with my old Tyco stuff and about half way through the layout, the cars just wanted to give up.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

RacerK86 said:


> Just a pointer. It looks like you have old Tyco track you are using. You will probably need a jumper for every 10-15 track joints you have there. I tried setting up a 4x8 for my kids about 6 months ago with my old Tyco stuff and about half way through the layout, the cars just wanted to give up.


I have TOMY track and use a Tomy High Performance wall wart for each lane. Have had huge layouts on several 4' x 8' tables with no power problems. 

The only thing I do is keep the track clean with a track eraser and clean the black plastic surface for traction now and then.

Bob...I am using Parma 90 ohm controllers also...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

These showed up today from NCPHOBBIES.COM 

:woohoo:
:woohoo:
:woohoo:
:woohoo:










Bob...Let's go racing...zilla


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

bobhch said:


> These showed up today from NCPHOBBIES.COM
> 
> :woohoo:
> :woohoo:
> ...


Cool beans. Slowly working on cleaning the track. What do you all think about using hot glue to put the track down with?

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't. While hot glue will hold the track well, it cools and hardens way too fast. Once you squirt out a line, and slap the track down on it it's pretty much done for. It would be impossible to make adjustments (imagine laying down track and having a gap or misalignment on the last stretch, and no way to make it fit). Also, it could potentially be a real PITA to clean off the track once you pry them up, and if the glue really gets in the nooks and crannies, the track could come up in pieces.


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

The layout I purchased had been fastened down with screws, and THAT was no problem...But he had solved some gap issues by supergluing sections to each other. There were corrosion issues, and in taking the track up to fix THAT, I destroyed well over half the track. Gluing sections down/together means taking it back up for any reason is going to be a problem.

In the end, I took everything off down to bare wood, and started over. I paid $200, so I feel I got my money's worth getting a prewired table, controllers, etc...But I will not be gluing ANYTHING down when I rebuild, unless I am confident that I can buy more track...Also, the builder used spray foam for terrain features, over non-painted plywood...Much of the corrosion occurred because the moisture got trapped between the foam and track sections.


----------



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

We have used silicone in place of glue. Use weight on the track to let the silicone set. You will be able to get the track back up should the need arrise.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Dave,

That definitely looks like Tyco track. Check the underside of any piece for the manufacturer.

Joe


----------



## megancheung (Mar 15, 2012)

I search more E & S Raceway online,there are many little truck.


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice this layout puts 4 lanes of fun on a 36x80 door!!!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Dave,
> 
> That definitely looks like Tyco track. Check the underside of any piece for the manufacturer.
> 
> Joe


Joe,

The track is AFX snap lock. I am finally getting around to cleaning each piece. Been down in TN due to My Dad being in the hospital.

Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes out to your Dad. and glad you can get back to slotting


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Track Hold down method*

Hi, I use two side automotive type tape to hold my track down. Just a small 
2" to 3" inch piece lengthways right under the slot works great and can be peeled up and replaced if nessary. Only need tape every other tracksection or less. If you use guardrails like I do I put tape on slot (under track) on lane furthest from rail. I clean place (track and table) where tape goes with lighterfluid or isopropyl rubbing alcohol. let dry and apply tape. I use hot glue gun on guardrails around banked section and from one guardrail to another on back side where they touch. That also can be peeled off the guardrail with no damage. Use a little at a time and see if it holds up to use, and add more if needed. Also use twosided tape under support posts for banked section cut to size. As Mikey used to say.....Try it, You'll like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Gary#8 said:


> Hi, I use two side automotive type tape to hold my track down. Just a small
> 2" to 3" inch piece lengthways right under the slot works great and can be peeled up and replaced if nessary. Only need tape every other tracksection or less. If you use guardrails like I do I put tape on slot (under track) on lane furthest from rail. I clean place (track and table) where tape goes with lighterfluid or isopropyl rubbing alcohol. let dry and apply tape. I use hot glue gun on guardrails around banked section and from one guardrail to another on back side where they touch. That also can be peeled off the guardrail with no damage. Use a little at a time and see if it holds up to use, and add more if needed. Also use twosided tape under support posts for banked section cut to size. As Mikey used to say.....Try it, You'll like it! :thumbsup:


Gary thanks for the 2 sided tape idea...going to try it!!

Bob...laying my track down today...zilla


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Mr. Zilla, Will you be showing us pictures of your new track?  Will there be some wonderfully crazy cars :freak: of yours running around on it? You are the George Barris of our HO scale hobbytalk. :thumbsup: Will your garage be close by or part of the track layout? Will there be girls? and Jeathro and Al Borland. You might want to make a car for Tim Taylor with like 6 enginges or one really big one cause we all love MORE POWER AH AH AH. got to go for now as I'm watching the F1 race live from Malaysia were lots of our beloved little electric cars are made!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Gary#8 said:


> Mr. Zilla, Will you be showing us pictures of your new track?  Will there be some wonderfully crazy cars :freak: of yours running around on it? You are the George Barris of our HO scale hobbytalk. :thumbsup: Will your garage be close by or part of the track layout? Will there be girls? and Jeathro and Al Borland. You might want to make a car for Tim Taylor with like 6 enginges or one really big one cause we all love MORE POWER AH AH AH. got to go for now as I'm watching the F1 race live from Malaysia were lots of our beloved little electric cars are made!


Gary - DVR's were made so we don't have to get up at 5 AM to watch a race...

See ya Tuesday :freak:

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Bob, 
I one of those trapper, hunter,farmer type guys. Most of my chores are done by 5am! See you Tuesday night at the track. Stock Cars super G + & Indy cars.
Gary


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Omega said:


> Joe,
> 
> The track is AFX snap lock. I am finally getting around to cleaning each piece. Been down in TN due to My Dad being in the hospital.
> 
> Dave


Dave,

Hope your Dad is doing better now. 

I use Simple Green to clean older dirty track and then clean off with liquid soap and rinse with water in a sink.



Gary#8 said:


> Bob,
> I one of those trapper, hunter,farmer type guys. Most of my chores are done by 5am! See you Tuesday night at the track. Stock Cars super G + & Indy cars.
> Gary


Gary,

Dude you are cracking me up with the trapper, hunter, farmer type guys comment....Hahahahahaha

Have some track down now on my new table. Hope to get some time Saturday (only god knows when I will find time as soccer and a family baby shower are planned right out of the gate in the A.M. aaaaaaaaaaah & Sunday we have a Cub Scout Meeting for 5 hours to plan the 2013 Scout year :freak or Sunday. 

Bob...race to live, live to race...zilla


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

After a lot of life issues, I am starting to build my track. This is what i think my layout is going to look like. 



















Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks pretty fast Dave. what kind of cars do you usually race?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

T-Jets to LifeLikes and anything in between.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Dave, nice layout. Doubt you will get bored with it. Kudos for the clever table mounting system!


Funny how life just don't give us the time we need for our hobby! Hope all is well with you dad.



All the best,

Dominic


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Slowly getting there.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

With all track setup.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Two buildings that I plan on painting.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

That is turning out nice. I used silicone caulk for my track fastening. I would use small dobs at the end of long straights so when the track expanded it would get tighter. I used a hacksaw blade to take it loose, slid it under the track. Didn't damage any track taking it loose for changes to the layout. I just used a dob here and there in trouble spots, warped track etc. It is flexible in small amounts so my track could still move a bit to relieve stress points.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That's a nice clean build...*

Great Job :thumbsup::thumbsup:... keep the pics come'n.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I also use tyco track and love it. Your track is coming along nicely..


----------

